# Ir a/ na praia, igreja, pra esquina...



## sergiourra

Hola,

En São Paulo es común decir "Vou na esquina", en el sentido de "Voy para la esquina". Sin embargo, he visto diálogos escritos en PTBR que dicen "Vou pra esquina" ¿Cuál es la forma correcta?

Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Gramaticalmente deveríamos dizer: vou até a esquina/ vou à esquina, mas na verdade dizemos: vou na esquina/vou ali na esquina.


----------



## sergiourra

Vanda said:


> Gramaticalmente deveríamos dizer: vou até a esquina/ vou à esquina, mas na verdade dizemos: vou na esquina/vou ali na esquina.


"Brigadão", *Vanda*. 

Então, *vou pra esquina* é incorreto gramaticalmente?

Até.


----------



## Alentugano

sergiourra said:


> "Brigadão", *Vanda*.
> 
> Então, *vou pra esquina* é incorreto gramaticalmente?
> 
> Até.


Não é incorreto. O problema é que quem lê isso fica com a sensação de que você vai ficar lá na esquina um bocado de tempo, talvez até um dia inteiro, quem sabe?


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> Gramaticalmente deveríamos dizer: vou até *à* esquina



Certo?


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Certo?


Sim, english, _até a / até o_ também está certo, ainda que aqui em Portugal utilizemos quase sempre com a preposição _a_. Se quiséssemos ser puristas poderíamos argumentar que _até ao/à, _é redundante, pois _"ir a"_ já inclui o significado de _ir até_, não sendo, portanto, necessário repetir essa ideia.
Antigamente, por cá também se escrevia _até o_, depois é que passámos a acrescentar o "a".


----------



## englishmania

Pois, eu digo sempre "até à", porque, para mim, "até a" tem outro sentido.


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Pois, eu digo sempre "até à", porque, para mim, "até a" tem outro sentido.



Sim, mas isso depende do contexto. _Até a árvore secou, tamanha foi a seca! _Este _até_ não é uma preposição, e sim um advérbio que indica inclusão.

Mesmo em Portugal, é possível e até normal em algumas situações não usarmos a preposição "a" com a preposição "até". Por exemplo, eu diria: Ontem fui até Beja. / Amanhã vou até um barzinho novo que me recomendaram.


----------



## englishmania

Eu penso que diria a segunda frase com "a", apesar de não ser muito perceptível na fala.

Quanto ao primeiro exemplo, sim, também diria, mas por outra razão: não costumamos usar o artigo com nomes de cidades (neste caso, não dizemos _a Beja_, mas apenas _Beja)_.  
_Vou até ao Porto / Vou até Porto 
O Porto  A Lisboa 
Vou até à Lisboa / Vou até Lisboa 
_


----------



## Audie

sergiourra said:


> "Brigadão", *Vanda*.
> 
> Então, *vou pra esquina* é incorreto gramaticalmente?
> 
> Até.


Só complementando o que já postaram, '_Vou pra esquina_' , no Brasil, é amplamente usado na fala e escrita informal ('_Vou pra esquina distribuir panfletos'_, '_vou pra esquina vender pirulito_', '_vou pra esquina ver o tempo passar_' etc. Mas talvez você encontre quem corrija sua frase escrita: '_vou para a esquina da rua Tal com a rua Tal para vender bolinhos_'.


Alentugano said:


> Não é incorreto. O problema é que quem lê  isso fica com a sensação de que você vai ficar lá na esquina um bocado  de tempo, talvez até um dia inteiro, quem sabe?


Há muitos (as) que passam a noite inteira.


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Eu penso que diria a segunda frase com "a", apesar de não ser muito perceptível na fala.
> 
> Quanto ao primeiro exemplo, sim, também diria, mas por outra razão: não costumamos usar o artigo com nomes de cidades (neste caso, não dizemos _a Beja_, mas apenas _Beja)_.
> _Vou até ao Porto / Vou até Porto
> O Porto  A Lisboa
> Vou até à Lisboa / Vou até Lisboa
> _



Sim, mas se a regra fosse usar sempre a preposição, diríamos: Vou até *a* Lisboa! e não "Vou até *à* Lisboa", porque Lisboa não se usa com artigo.


----------



## Istriano

Eu falo:
_Vou lá em casa,
Vou ali na esquina,
Chego em casa.
Saio na rua
Levo você lá na ilha_
_Subir no palco_


o uso da preposição EM com verbos de movimento é comum na fala brasileira, e na literatura modernista:





> Não *vim no mundo* para ser pedra


(Mário Andrade, em Macunaíma)

Até em Portugal dizem ''vou de bar em bar'' e não ''vou de bar a bar''.

Se trata da herança latina: _In urbem ire = Ir na cidade_

 um abraço


OBS
Vejam a resposta do Ciberdúvidas:
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=15632



> Na língua latina, a preposição *in* seguida de acusativo corresponde a movimento para dentro.
> A preposição 'in' deu lugar à preposição em  na língua portuguesa e daí que «eu vou no cinema» e «eu vou em casa»  são expressões que estão de acordo com a história da língua portuguesa.
> A preposição latina ‘ad’ corresponde a movimento até um certo lugar.
> A preposição ‘ad’ deu lugar à preposição *a*  na língua portuguesa. Por isso, quando dizemos «Vou a casa», o  interlocutor compreende que não nos demoramos, porque vamos permanecer  apenas algum tempo.
> Mais especificamente: «Vou *ao* cinema» – corresponde a «Vou até à sala de cinema»; «Vou *no* cinema» – corresponde a «Vou para dentro da sala de cinema».


OBS2
A gente usa A, mas dá uma ideia de ATÉ:

_A notícia chegou a/até Portugal.
Chegar ao /até o fim do livro.
_


----------



## sergiourra

Audierunt, no te preocupes: el "pra" los uso solo coloquialmente.

Istriano, gracias por el suculento aporte.

Alentugano, gracias por la aclaración.

En fin, gracias a todos.

Y como dice la patota: É nois, pessoal.


----------



## will.espmx

sergiourra said:


> Hola,
> 
> En São Paulo es común decir "Vou na esquina", en el sentido de "Voy para la esquina". Sin embargo, he visto diálogos escritos en PTBR que dicen "Vou pra esquina" ¿Cuál es la forma correcta?
> 
> Gracias



Ir na esquina= ação curta
Ir para a esquina=ação mais longa, permanecer um certo tempo


----------



## Ipanema*

Oi! 

Gostaria de saber se se diz Eu vou a praia ou eu vou na praia. 

Obrigada!


----------



## Istriano

Pergunta repetida.
Veja aqui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2194948

Eu prefiro: _vou na praia, vou lá em casa...
_ 
Na escrita formal não usaria, mas _vou à praia_ também não.
Escreveria: _Vou para a praia_ (ignorando assim a diferença entre _a _e _para;_ nos jornais podemos ler tanto_ ontem fui para a praia_ (curta duração) quanto _voltou ao Brasil_ _de vez_ (longa duração).


----------



## Ipanema*

é um pouquinho confuso..mas acho que entendi. Poço dizer "ir para" e "ir na" ou "ir no" quando é por menos tempo. 

Entao as duas frases serian corretas?:

O que vc vai fazer amanha?

-Vou para a praia
-Vou na praia


Se estevessemos falando no pasado seria mais facil de entender porque nao diriamos Estava para a praia..diriamos só Estava na praia. 

Obrigada


----------



## Alentugano

Ipanema* said:


> é um pouquinho confuso..mas acho que entendi. Poço dizer "ir para" e "ir na" ou "ir no" quando é por menos tempo.
> 
> Entao as duas frases serian corretas?:
> 
> O que vc vai fazer amanha?
> 
> -*Vou para a praia*: Curta ou longa duração - significa que você vai ficar por lá nesse dia e volta ou que vai ficar por lá uns dias ou semanas;
> *-Vou à praia:* Curta duração -(muito usada em Portugal) significa você vai apenas por umas horas ou mesmo minutos, ou até mesmo um dia inteiro, mas volta nesse mesmo dia.
> 
> Se estevessemos falando no pasado seria mais facil de entender porque nao diriamos Estava para a praia..diriamos só Estava na praia.
> 
> Obrigada


----------



## Ipanema*

Oi! Poderia alguem me dizer como se diz esta frase?

-Gosto de ir na igreja os domingos
-Gosto de ir a igreja os domingos

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Ipanema, esta frase é igual a outra que você fez: ir à praia ou na praia. Estou juntando de novo ao velho tópico.


----------



## Ipanema*

é verdade..Vou ficar com a resposta que diz : Vou à praia e Vou na praia (mais informal)

Usaria "Vou para a praia" se alguem me perguntasse por exemplo: A Onde vc vai com essas bolsas?  Vou para a praia. 

Obrigada!!


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, não dizemos _Vou na praia._ Dizemos _vou à praia _ou _vou para a praia._


----------



## pablo.mad94

¡Hola compañeros! 

Me estoy volviendo un poco loco con este tema. Veo que el verbo 'ir' va seguido de diferentes preposiciones y particulas en casos diferentes pero no consigo encontrar una regla clara para cada caso. 

He leído que vas 'para' cuando el movimiento implica permanencia, y vas 'a' si es más pendular. De ir 'em' no he leído nada. 

¿Alguien podría ayudarme? 
Obrigado!


----------



## englishmania

pablo.mad94 said:


> He leído que vas 'para' cuando el movimiento implica permanencia, y vas 'a' si es más pendular.
> 
> De ir 'em' no he leído nada.



"Ir em" com o sentido de "ir a algum lado" apenas se usa no Brasil.
_Vou no supermercado._


Em Portugal, dizemos apenas "ir a" e "ir para".
_Vou ao supermercado._ (Vou e volto)
_Vou para casa. _(Vou e fico lá)
_Vou a casa almoçar. _(Vou lá e volto a sair daqui a pouco)
Apenas dizemos "ir em" noutro contexto (não expressa movimento): Vamos no teu carro.


----------

